# How to go about renting in Ain Sokhna?



## CEgypt04 (May 30, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to find some information on renting a chalet/apartment/flat or villa in Ain Sokhna for a few days at the end of March/beginning of April. I've done some searching online and found a few individuals who let their places, but I was hoping someone on the forum could let me know if they've been successful in renting a place before, etc. Where to look would be helpful - it seems there's a great set-up for letting in Gouna but not in Sokhna! 

Any compound would be fine, and even better if in Stella di Mare. Any advice would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

There are some beautiful compounds by the sea in Ein el Sukhna but are private. Most owners live in Cairo and use them on weekends due to the fact they can be reached in a 90 minutes journey or less and renting them is not easy. Stella di Mare is an option for a short period although it is not located in the best area. If a flat could do, there is a quite recent beach urbanization called Ocean Blu 9 km after Porto sukhna around 40 before Zafarana, nice beach, nice pool, one restaurant, if you then want stores, loads of restaurants with shisha and noise you can take the car to porto sukhna and when done return to a much quiter place ...


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We own a chalet in Stella di mare sea view but it is not quite ready yet . If you e mail me on [I will give you the number of a lady who rents her chalet in there.


----------



## CEgypt04 (May 30, 2010)

Thank you both for the replies! I appreciate the advice. Oh and Shaks, I have PMed you.


----------

